# Ghost shrimp



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

How often do ghost shrimp shed? How can you tell male from female?


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure about the shedding, but the females have shorter antenae thant the males...


----------

